# Opinions on a new bow....



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

So circumstances beyond my control may be forcing me to do my bow hunting in WV next year and I may have to switch back to a compound bow.

I currently have a bear g2sl. It is a great little bow but I might do an upgrade if I get back into it all.

It seems at his is the best time of year to pick up a 2011 bow. But I haven't looked at them in so long that I don't know what is what anymore. I know some look pretty to me!

I don't want to break the bank, so I am going to keep it under 500$. I have a rest, sight quiver, arrows, so I don't necessarily need a kit.

I do not shoot over 30'yds or so because of skill level and I need something somewhat forgiving to my shooting ignorance,

Let the opinions fly! (pun intended!)


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

There are so many good bows out there now a days , I would start by going out and shooting some bows to see what YOU like . Mathews makes the mission bow (under $500) , Hoyt , Bowtech , and Bear . These are just to mention a few , but I will say if you like the bear bow you have now . Go look at the new line of bear bows , they are very resonabley priced and shoot good . Good Luck


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have never found a place that has a good selection of bows that can be shot in my area. I am in Akron. Any suggestions?

Anyone know anything about the diamond outlaw?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Hadleys on Manchester Rd in Portage lakes area deals with the mathews mission bows , also Portage Archery in Rootstown is an excellent place to go . They deal mainly with Hoyt , they may have some other brands in there but not sure . I have another guy I could hook ya up with if you want , he is a bit of drive. But he is probably the best I have ever seen when it comes to ANYTHING archery . He does it out of his house and small shop in tuscarawas county . Very very good at what he does . Pm me if you want his info.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody,
I suggest going to as many different pro shops as you can find in your area. Keeping an open mind on the different brands will help you make a good choice.

However, the most important thing to do is to find a bow that has a smooth draw cycle, fits YOUR hand, fits YOUR wallet and shoots as smooth as you like. In order to find that bow, you need to physically put your hands on as many bows as you can, BEFORE you make the purchase. It sounds like you've got plenty of time to make your decision, so be patient and you find exactly what you want. 

Martin and Darton have some good offerings, that are very functional and affordable at the same time. Bulldawg mentioned the Mission brand and they too have some very good bows.

You'll find that Pro Series bows will cost more and are only found at archery pro shops, unless they're under and exclusive offer from a larger chain store ie. Cabelas, Bass Pro, Gander Mtn., etc.

Don't get me wrong the non-pro series bows are good ones too, they just cost less and are more available.

Good luck with your choices!
Bowhunter57


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'm definitely going to try to keep an open mind. Fortunately, I am not an expert shooter and most bows should suit me. I will definitely have to be patient. I called around today and couldn't find anyone carrying much inventory. I had never heard of mission bows, so I thank y'all for pointing them out.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody,
Not to counter what I just stated about local pro shops, but Gander Mtn., Bass Pro and Cabelas will be putting their current stock on sale, soon, due to inventory issues and the new 2012 line showing up.

Just a thought.  It might be worth a phone call to see if they're going to be having any sales, soon. If you can save some money and still get what you want, everyone's happy.

Bowhunter57


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Archerytalk.com buy a used one. Bow values depreciate incredibly fast

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I stopped at bass pro in cinci today. Shot two of the three bows that I had narrowed my initial search down to. Shot the diamond outlaw and bear mauler. Though I am definitely more of a cabelas man, I will say that the gentleman that helped me today was very patient and knowledgeable. The store was very busy but I felt like the only customer there. If I buy one of those two bows in the end I will make the trip down there to do it.

They both had advantages and dissadvantages, but either would work really. neither seemed perfect to me but I cannot say what it is at was off.

I cannot see buying a used bow online. I do not know enough about them to spot problems when it arrives. The bows that I can get in my price range will do just fine for me as a thirty yard hunter.

I still plan to try the mission bows out, and maybe Parker. I can always stick wih my current bow if nothing really reaches out and grabs me in my search.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mad-Eye Moody,
I can't say you've done anything wrong. I don't care for buying anything sight unseen. Not being able to physically put your hands on a bow, before making the purchase can be a mistake...especially if you don't have an extensive knowledge of that particular bow. 

Let us know what you end up with and how you like it. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Mad eye, I just went through the new bow buying dilema as well. What I (and probably you for that matter) found was that the market is VERY competetive now. There are more bow manufacturers today than 20 years ago. They all have entry level, mid line and their pro bows. The pricing for each company is very close on each level. I also had narrowed my choices down to 3 bows. I shot the Diamond Outlaw, the PSE Stinger and the Bear Mauler. I shot the Diamond first and was impressed. I then shot the Stinger. It had an annoying string twist between shots and was slightly heavier than the outlaw. The Mauler was as heavy or heavier than the Stinger and the draw didn't feel right to me. I settled on the Outlaw and so far love it. Ibought the bow from Bass Pro in Toledo and have no regrets. The guys in the Archery dept. were top notch and extremely helpful. I also considered local archery shops as several friends deal locally. Best advice I can give you besides the great advise already offered is to shoot as many bows within your price range and most importantly buy the bow that suits you. You'll know it's "the one" when you pick it up and shoot it. Don't let anyone else influence you on certain brands. Also, don't shortchange your limits. I never practiced beyond 30 yds because my old bow and my confidence weren't capable of taking shots beyond that. I was shooting out to 40 yds today just 2 days after buying the bow with 8 in groups. With me the new bow is incentive to get out and shoot more which more important than a fast, smooth bow will increase accuracy. Let us know what you decide on. Good luck!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I stopped at bass pro in cinci today. Shot two of the three bows that I had narrowed my initial search down to. Shot the diamond outlaw and bear mauler. Though I am definitely more of a cabelas man, I will say that the gentleman that helped me today was very patient and knowledgeable. The store was very busy but I felt like the only customer there. If I buy one of those two bows in the end I will make the trip down there to do it.
> 
> They both had advantages and dissadvantages, but either would work really. neither seemed perfect to me but I cannot say what it is at was off.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you were able to get out and try some bows . If you want to shoot some more bear bows go out to Portage Archery that I had mentioned before and check them out . They actually will probable have some 2011 bows clearanced out and possibly have the 2012 bows in . Since you live in Akron they arent far away at all . I live in east akron and its only 15 minutes from my place , it is a great place to buy a bow and also great place to have you bow worked on .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have narrowed it down to three bows through research and pricing. Bear legion, diamond outlaw and mission venture. Once I have shot me all I will make a choice. Any of the three will suit me well I am sure. Now it is just up to fit and finish.

Where is portage archery? I cannot find a listing for them. D they have a different name now?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry its actually list under : Hunters Outlet Archery Center 1325 Waterloo Rd. Mogadore Ohio 44260 (330) 628-1457. Depends on what part of akron you are coming from , but its real easy to find . Take 224 east to 43 , turn right , then at the first light which is waterloo turn left and its up on the left a couple hundred yards . Good Luck and let us know how it turns out .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, after starting at fin feather fur, the Hoyt rampage has made the list, And I have dropped the diamond outlaw off of the list.

Guys at the fin were great to work with and didn't instantly trash the other brands that they did not carry that I am looking at. They encouraged me to make the best decision for me, not to buy the ones they had.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If it means anything I just picked up a Bowtech Destroyer 340 today for $550. It is in great condition Come with rest site's quiver ect. I think it was a fair deal. It shoots super Nice...

*I am only stating this on here because that is another option for you.* 

I have a Red Head Toxic I will sell you for a real good price if you would like. .. Not trying to sell it to you, Just throwing it out there


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Going with a newer bow will probably be your best bet, but if you are comfortable with your old bow, upgrading your accessories might just be the way to go. There is a major advancement in things such as sights, and arrow rests in the past 10 years, the TM hunter prong rests are no match for today's drop away rests, and the bow sites they have now are unreal. Just another option for ya to ponder !!


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

wildman said:


> If it means anything I just picked up a Bowtech Destroyer 340 today for $550. It is in great condition Come with rest site's quiver ect. I think it was a fair deal. It shoots super Nice...


Wildman, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get your bow ?? Sounds like a great price !!! I bought a Pearson TX4 with the R2B2 cams last year off of Archerytalk, they have some awesome deals on there.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I Got it off of a guy here on OGF. today. I think it was a fair price. My local bow shop said that I paid a little to much. He was probaly hoping I would buy one from him. I just couldn't afford a new bow. 

I figure that a fair price for my Red Head Toxic with all the stuff on it would be around $300. It shoots great and is in good shape. That will put me into the D340 for $250 out of pocket which I can handle. My wife isn't happy at all with me! LOL


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Thanks, after starting at fin feather fur, the Hoyt rampage has made the list, And I have dropped the diamond outlaw off of the list.
> 
> Guys at the fin were great to work with and didn't instantly trash the other brands that they did not carry that I am looking at. They encouraged me to make the best decision for me, not to buy the ones they had.


I just bought a new rampage myself this year , its a great bow . Smooth draw cycle , no hand recoil what so ever . Also getting the Rampage and not the Rampage XT allows me to change my draw lenght when ever I need to . I love the bow , but its not quite the bow for me . I bought it on an impulse buy . If you are really considering buying one PM me , I am planning on selling it . It is set up full to the tilt , QAD hd drop away , quiver , axiom stabilizer , wrist sling , 3/16 peep sight . I have some other accessories I will sell with it also (arrows, broadheads) . I only used it from Oct -Dec , its in great shape . If you want to look at it I live in Akron myself . Pm me for more details if you would like to .


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Bulldog, if that is what I end up going with it will definitely look at yours. Thanks.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Bear Legion.

It is pretty and fits me well. It may just be that the guys at portage archery made sure it fit me properly before I shot it, but it felt the best to me. I have no doubt it will be a 30 or 40 yd killer.

Now I need to get into the 3d circuit....


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Bear Legion.
> 
> It is pretty and fits me well. It may just be that the guys at portage archery made sure it fit me properly before I shot it, but it felt the best to me. I have no doubt it will be a 30 or 40 yd killer.
> 
> Now I need to get into the 3d circuit....


Good to hear they took care of ya out there . Bear Legion ?? Thats in the 2012 line up ?????


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It's the strike with a new cam. Yes it's new this year.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

good choice you really cant beat bear for the money they have good replacement policies and they make a bow comparable to a matthews or pse but for half the price ill never buy another brand


----------

